# Really big surprise in my 1 Betta Grow out tank



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 3 grow out tanks,I put plants in them from my 55 community tank.
Always manage to end up with baby Guppies mixed in the plants,I fish them out and put them back.
I was cleaning out 1 of my grow out tanks and saw some babies(thinking Guppies).
I got a closer look,about 1 dozen baby Neons!!!!!
I did not even try,I like Neons and when they die,I buy more.
I do not know how many more made it in my 55,it is heavily planted and has a couple of different mosses in it.
The Neons in the grow out tank are pretty small(about the size of a newborn Guppy,there could be more in my 55,just can't see them.
It is just so cool,I had to let you guys know!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

That is really cool! Congrats!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww I love baby fry!!!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

That is really cute. Unfortunately I'm not so crazy about my platy fry I have being born again and again- mostly because they take up tanks I could have bettas in! But guppies and neons sound really cute, actually! 

I had ot make a divider in my platy tank to separate the male and female adults, but I made holes for the fry to get in and out. It's fun to watch them try to remember where the exits are.


----------

